# Best RTS Games Out Now



## Zepp88 (May 14, 2008)

So, what are your favorite this and/or next gen RTS games out right now? I'm going mad waiting for Starcraft 2. I hope they set up the multiplayer mechanics geared for the building of massive armies and rush time limits.

I'm really interested in Command and Conquer 3 but I don't know how good it is. 



Go!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 14, 2008)

Starcraft 1.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 14, 2008)

I've been playing Starcraft 1 lately, but the fucking resolution is pissing me off, and it's general outdatedness


----------



## TomAwesome (May 14, 2008)

It does take a short while to get used to the resolution. It looks fine after that, though, even if the cursor is HUGE compared to what I'm used to! My Windows cursor is a Starcraft set that I modified to be chrome instead of green 'cause the Starcraft cursor is IMHO the most awesome cursor ever. Anyway, I'm used to seeing that cursor in 1280x1024 resolution, and then suddenly it's giant in, what, 800x600?


----------



## Zepp88 (May 14, 2008)

All of the giant sprites and the crappy view distance is just hard on the eyes. 

It's funny how things change though, when StarCraft first came out it looked GREAT


----------



## TomAwesome (May 14, 2008)

When I remember how old it is, it still does!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 14, 2008)

I'm quite a big fan of Dawn of War at the moment. I bought it because it was cheap but it just works quite well. I'd like to play the newer ones that they have out.


----------



## playstopause (May 14, 2008)

I've always been a huge fan of the "Ages of Empire" franchise, no matter what version.


----------



## Mr. S (May 14, 2008)

the Classic C&C games have always been my favourites, the Red Alert versions through to the Tiberian Sun game (the latter being one of my favourite games ever) the new ones ive never really got into to be honest  

I just wish i had a crappy old PC for me to play Tiberian Sun on really, or if they'd port it to the mac that'd rule


----------



## XEN (May 14, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm quite a big fan of Dawn of War at the moment. I bought it because it was cheap but it just works quite well. I'd like to play the newer ones that they have out.


My wife plays Dawn of War religiously. She has all of the expansions and loves them immensely. The fact that you can zoom in all the way down to the individual unit is a seriously nice touch.
She's only into WoW because of how much of a fan she was of the Warcraft series. She's RTS to the core.
I enjoyed Rise of Nations just because it let you literally nuke your opponent.


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2008)

Always been a fan of Star Wars: Galactic Battlegrounds

*runs and hides


----------



## HighGain510 (May 14, 2008)

It's not out quite yet but the gameplay vids of Halo Wars has me interested in that one. Essentially Starcraft with Halo weapons and vehicles plus some cool storyline to it!


----------



## ibznorange (May 14, 2008)

I still live by Red alert 2 and yuri's revenge. Get a copy of the first decade, its 20 bucks


----------



## Vegetta (May 14, 2008)

Dawn of War is the only RTS i play

I liked the original C&C a lot tho (Nots so much red alert)


Heroes of Might and Magic is fun but i havent played it in ages (new version will be online only)


----------



## friendforafoe (May 14, 2008)

One of the best I've played was World in Conflict...It's got a pretty decent story, amazing graphics, and it doesn't have that steep of a learning curve. The gameplay mechanics work really well...me likey


----------



## goth_fiend (May 15, 2008)

heard good stuff about supreme commander, but command and conquer 3 is awesome.


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Since pretty much everyone is talking about only really really old RTSs, I will too.

Some of my favorites are Command And Conquer: Red Alert, Age of Empires, Age of Empires II, Warcraft II, Starcraft, Mech Commander (from the Mech Warrior series), and Dungeon Keeper (I think that was the name. It was pretty cool). There were quite a few others, but those are the ones that come to mind right now.

My top two favorites are probably Age of Empires II and Command And Conquer: Red Alert.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 15, 2008)

I'm sure anything that's out is up for discussion. I just mentioned SC1 because I'm really looking forward to SC2 and don't really keep up with the genre all that much aside from the stuff Blizzard puts out.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

Really I'm looking for a newer more modern RTS


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Really I'm looking for a newer more modern RTS



Age of Empires III? 

I haven't played it, but AoE and AoE2 are two of the greatest RTSs ever made and my friend who bought AoE3 says that it's a really cool fun game and he's been playing it a lot for the last few months.

That came out early 2006 if I remember correctly, so about 2 years ago. Relatively new.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

Are you able to set up deathmatches on it like in Starcraft, and have huge bases and epic battles? 

With Starcraft I loved "Big Game Hunter" style maps and gameplay.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

Supreme Commander looks fucking cool.


----------



## playstopause (May 15, 2008)

Ensemble Studios


----------



## Vegetta (May 16, 2008)

Naren said:


> Since pretty much everyone is talking about only really really old RTSs, I will too.
> 
> Some of my favorites are Command And Conquer: Red Alert, Age of Empires, Age of Empires II, Warcraft II, Starcraft, Mech Commander (from the Mech Warrior series), and Dungeon Keeper (I think that was the name. It was pretty cool). There were quite a few others, but those are the ones that come to mind right now.
> 
> My top two favorites are probably Age of Empires II and Command And Conquer: Red Alert.




I liked Mechcommander to Eric (Im a battle tech junky) that game was hard


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> I liked Mechcommander to Eric (Im a battle tech junky) that game was hard



Yeah, it was. I remember starting to struggle with it around the fourth level or so.  Which shouldn't be happening in an RTS.

I'm also a pretty big fan of the Battle Tech games, although I haven't played any of them recently. Mech Warrior II and Mech Warrior II: Mercenaries are two of my favorite PC games that have come out so far.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

The only Mech game I could ever get into was Armored Core


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> The only Mech game I could ever get into was Armored Core



The MechWarrior series destroys Armored Core.

I personally hate "big fighting robot-suit" games, animations, comics, and movies. And that's one reason why I like Battle Tech games. They aren't like big fighting robots. They aren't humanoid at all. Gundam, for example, look like a bunch of huge metallic humans. I find the idea of a big robot "punching" or "kicking" idiotic. In Battle tech, they don't have functional hands. They have machine guns, rocket launchers, and lazers attached to immobile arms. They have legs that move quickly and stiffly.

I also really like how gritty, dirty, and dark the battle tech universe is.

Here are the two games I mentioned.

MechWarrior 2: 31st Century Combat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (no screenshots, but they have pics of the packaging)
MechCommander - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (the Mech RTS I mentioned)

For screenshots: 
MechWarrior 2: GameWeb - MechWarrior 2 Screenshots (the game is from 1995 and these graphics were amazing when the game first came out)
MechCommander: MechCommander Screens for PC at GameSpot (this game came out in 1998, 3 years after MechWarrior 2)

I never played MechWarrior 3, but I really wanted to.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

I own Mech Warrior 2, but I could just never get into it  

Here's a random aside: Does anybody remember Silent Death Online?


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I own Mech Warrior 2, but I could just never get into it



I can't imagine how anyone could not like it...

I tried Armored Core and really didn't like it... personally.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

Eh, maybe I should give it another spin then.


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Eh, maybe I should give it another spin then.



It's about 13 years old now, but it's one of the most fun PC games I've played (and I've literally played over 100 PC games by now) and one of the coolest simulators.

If you decide to give it another spin, you might want to install the latest patch and get the plugin that smoothes out the graphics for more "modern" systems.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> It's about 13 years old now, but it's one of the most fun PC games I've played (and I've literally played over 100 PC games by now) and one of the coolest simulators.
> 
> If you decide to give it another spin, you might want to install the latest patch and get the plugin that smoothes out the graphics for more "modern" systems.



 I'll have to dig it out of my basement when I get a chance.

[action=Zepp88] is listening to Bauhaus "Silent Hedges" at the moment [/action]


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'll have to dig it out of my basement when I get a chance.
> 
> [action=Zepp88] is listening to Bauhaus "Silent Hedges" at the moment [/action]



I just did my laundry and put away my Bauhaus t-shirt with "She's In Parties" running through my mind.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> I just did my laundry and put away my Bauhaus t-shirt with "She's In Parties" running through my mind.



 or uhh..... :shoegaze:


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

"Shoegaze"?


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> "Shoegaze"?



It's what the Brits called the Goth thing before it was widely known as Goth.


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's what the Brits called the Goth thing before it was widely known as Goth.



Why? A lot of people call Bauhaus "Dark Wave" as an alternative to "Goth," but I've never heard of "shoegaze." 

Goth pretty much started out as a really really dark version of punk, whereas new wave started out as a really positive happy GAY version of punk. 

I listen to A LOT of the first goth bands: Bauhaus, Joy Division, Souxsie and the Banshees, The Sisters of Mercy, The Cure, and so on.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Why? A lot of people call Bauhaus "Dark Wave" as an alternative to "Goth," but I've never heard of "shoegaze."
> 
> Goth pretty much started out as a really really dark version of punk, whereas new wave started out as a really positive happy GAY version of punk.
> 
> I listen to A LOT of the first goth bands: Bauhaus, Joy Division, Souxsie and the Banshees, The Sisters of Mercy, The Cure, and so on.



It's just another term  They called bands like that "showgazers" because those kids were always looking down all depressed-like.

There's some good stuff there, although I really didn't dig Joy Division much, I swear I'm missing something and need to give them a few more listens...again...

Offtopic we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Offtopic we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Indeedy-do. (The term "Shoe-gazer" for the fans makes sense to me, but "shoegaze" for the genre doesn't make sense at all).


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Indeedy-do. (The term "Shoe-gazer" for the fans makes sense to me, but "shoegaze" for the genre doesn't make sense at all).



  

You analyze too much my friend


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You analyze too much my friend



'Tis mah nature.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> 'Tis mah nature.



I knows it.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 17, 2008)

NNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.....!

CRASH KABOOOOOOOOOM!!!!



That's the sound of this thread dying.


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> NNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.....!
> 
> CRASH KABOOOOOOOOOM!!!!
> 
> ...



It was pretty much dead from the beginning, considering that it's called Best RTS Games _*Out Now*_" and everyone is talking about RTSs from like 15 years ago.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> It was pretty much dead from the beginning, considering that it's called Best RTS Games _*Out Now*_" and everyone is talking about RTSs from like 15 years ago.



Nice observation, I made that one too, it's kind of like "What are the best shooters out now?" "DUDE! YOU HAVE TO CHECK OUT COMMANDER KEEN!"


----------



## Naren (May 18, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Nice observation, I made that one too, it's kind of like "What are the best shooters out now?" "DUDE! YOU HAVE TO CHECK OUT COMMANDER KEEN!"



"Hi. I haven't tried a new FPS since 2006 and I was wondering what the best FPSs out right now are?" "For my money, the best FPS out right now is the original Doom." "........  .... okay.... anyone else?" "Quake 2." "You did read my post, right? I did say 'right now' and you could infer from what I wrote that the only games that would fit my criteria would have been released after 2006." "Blake Stone and Blood." "Hexen." "Yeah, Heretic!" "Wolfenstein 3D!" "You know what? Just forget I asked. "


----------



## Zepp88 (May 18, 2008)

Fuckin Shadow Warrior!


----------



## Naren (May 18, 2008)

Descent!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (May 18, 2008)

I wish I could rent computer games.


----------



## Naren (May 18, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I wish I could rent computer games.



Even if you could, they wouldn't have games that old.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 18, 2008)

Naren said:


> Even if you could, they wouldn't have games that old.



Yes, but as the thread states, I'm talking about new games.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 18, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yes, but as the thread states, I'm talking about new games.



 This never gets old!


----------



## the.godfather (May 18, 2008)

Starcraft 2 will be one to look out for, that's for sure! I still play the original with the expansion pack and it still remains the best RTS game imo. The 2nd one which is released later this year is supposed to be amazing.


----------

